# rubber gloves?



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

I do residential work, and sometimes (legal in this area) I have to do the service disconnect and reconnect myself, on a hot ultility drop. I've been doing this for years, ever since fiberglass ladders came along, with just a good clean pair of leather gloves. I'm older now, and a bit more conservative (for the heck of it I'm switching to insulated wrenches). An inspector freaked out on me the other day and strongly recommended rubber gloves. I've looked at them online, and they seem way more difficult to work in. I'd be interested in opinions, on the concept and on particular brands/models of gloves for this kind of work.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

connectors like this, usually


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Salisbury gloves.

3 parts. Cloth>insulator>protector. They take a little getting used to.

You can buy the "glove dust" to make them a little more comfortable (your hands will sweat) but a little Gold Bond works well.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

properly sized 600v rubbers with properly sized leather protectors are easy to work with, higher voltage gets more difficult


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

theres 2 different basic types of gloves to consider as well, type 1 natural rubber and type 2 synthetic

its something for you to possibly look into

i think synthetic provides more dexterity and ozone resistance while natural rubber i cant remember for sure but i think they last longer,


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't use gloves for service drops, trick is....don't ground yourself.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

100% Salisbury all the way!

Never failed me yet.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

^^^
What everyone else said, Salisbury gloves with the leathers. I work live only when there is no other way, and then nervously.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have an old pair of salibury rubbers that I use for this type of work with leather gloves on top of the,. I don't have the fancy salisbury leathers, I've got just a set of tillman gloves that fit over just fine. 

I think they are supposed to be tested every 6 months, but I never have. Yhey are probably approaching 10 years by now, I always keep them in the bag inside the box, and let them air dry from the sweat beforehand.

For as cheap as they are, why not?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Read post 6.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

I’m not a fan of relying on my shoes and a fiberglass ladder for protection, I’ll use some gloves every time.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

*Bare hands.*

When I'm 10'+ up a ladder leaning against a building with live wires in front of me that have no OCPD, I want every bit of tactile feel that I can get.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Maxiflex needs to make a high voltage glove.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Buy the lowest rated glove you can get away with and have your hand measured with a cotton glove on. A good pair of gloves should be easy to work with. I can do control wiring wearing 00 gloves. 

If you have to work on different voltages then you really need more than one pair. My 30k gloves are like working in mittens.

I fear electrical shock a lot less than I fear thermal arc. Nothing like getting on a seized connector wondering if the screw will move before the holder snaps. Insulating myself from ground might protect me from getting shocked but it wont do anything to protect against thermal arc.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I have cloth under garment glove , then a yellow rubber glove
then the leather glove over the rubber one.

That's the way they came when I bought them.

I never knew what they were called but 
"Salsbury Gloves" sounds like that's what I got.

I bought them from a company who sells safety equipment .


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Rubber gloves argetting popular or something.

Last 2 or 3 doctors I went to use them as well:glasses::vs_shocked:


----------



## muffintop (May 18, 2018)

TGGT said:


> Maxiflex needs to make a high voltage glove.





Now we're talkin!


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

lighterup said:


> Rubber gloves argetting popular or something.
> 
> Last 2 or 3 doctors I went to use them as well:glasses::vs_shocked:


 I'l bet that was a shocking experience.:biggrin:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The gloves come in half-sizes. There's one brand that has (had?) quarter sizes. The trick, for me, is to get the gloves about a half to 1 size smaller than you'd ordinarily like your typical work gloves to fit. Pull them on like they're second-skin tight.


----------



## Bipeflier (Jan 16, 2013)

Per OSHA any voltage exposure over 50 volts require properly rated and tested rubber insulating gloves with leather protector gloves over them.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Bipeflier said:


> Per OSHA any voltage exposure over 50 volts require properly rated and tested rubber insulating gloves with leather protector gloves over them.



Per OSHA unless you are working on a life support system you are not allowed to work on a live circuit above 50 volts.

Keep telling my wife ive had enough of this unsafe behavior. I want to see full arc flash and rubber glove before you plug in that coffee pot.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

gpop said:


> Per OSHA unless you are working on a life support system you are not allowed to work on a live circuit above 50 volts.
> 
> Keep telling my wife ive had enough of this unsafe behavior. I want to see full arc flash and rubber glove before you plug in that coffee pot.


Somebody needs to invent dexterous hot work gloves for at least 240v and below.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Dude , just wrap your hands and fingers in black tape. That ****s good for 600volts per layer. Two wraps should cover everything you need. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

Bipeflier said:


> Per OSHA any voltage exposure over 50 volts require properly rated and tested rubber insulating gloves with leather protector gloves over them.





gpop said:


> Per OSHA unless you are working on a life support system you are not allowed to work on a live circuit above 50 volts.
> 
> Keep telling my wife ive had enough of this unsafe behavior. I want to see full arc flash and rubber glove before you plug in that coffee pot.


it appears he's self employed, so OSHA has no authority in this instance. i personally recommend avoidance and gloves though


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

and if your utility lets you cut like they do (they do here to). they will probably be okay with you pulling the cut-out with a hot stick. if neighbors share a cut-out you can check if the neighbors mind.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Bipeflier said:


> Per OSHA any voltage exposure over 50 volts require properly rated and tested rubber insulating gloves with leather protector gloves over them.



That is flat out not true and it’s physically impossible for 69 kV and above. Gloves only go to 35 kV. The rule is gloves are required where you are exposed. If you are using insulated tools (hot sticks, 1000 V insulated screwdrivers etc.), insulated probes, or you put on cover up which is the lineman’s term for rubber blankets, line hoses, etc., no gloves.needed. There is this goofy practice in the East where linemen use rubber gloves with hot sticks but never in the West but that’s the exception.

I get my gloves and/or sleeves out when I need them. Most of the time I’m troubleshooting and I’m a contractor so I’m in a lot of plants that have been jack legged bad but 90% of the time I don’t need gloves. Sure overhead line work is hot almost always and sometimes I have to reach in some bad places with unknown wiring or unshielded 4160 but that’s not every day. Putting squeeze ins would be gloves work though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

TGGT said:


> Somebody needs to invent dexterous hot work gloves for at least 240v and below.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk




Yes but the test currently is you fill the glove with water, dunk in a tank, and hi pot.

At 240 V with arcs being 300 V per millimeter, the pores in a clean, dry leather glove are plenty of protection. That’s why 70E says to use them to handle extension cords if needed. BUT what happens when you dunk the leather glove in the tank? How can you create a “clean, dry leather” ASTM test? That’s the issue.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I bet I have changed a thousand services out in my 30 years. Probably the only time I have worn gloves is when it was really cold out. You may say it is stupid. I may say I am more comfortable so it is safer. As long as you know what you are doing just be careful.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I bet I have changed a thousand services out in my 30 years. Probably the only time I have worn gloves is when it was really cold out. You may say it is stupid. I may say I am more comfortable so it is safer. As long as you know what you are doing just be careful.


do you really think ever electrician that got killed didn’t feel comfortable and knew what they where doing ? Be careful, stuff happens!!


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

If you're talking about those big azz yellow rubber gloves
with the leather gloves that go over them and then there's 
the insert that goes under the leather gloves...EFFF THOSE!

We're not walkin' on the damn Moon


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> If you're talking about those big azz yellow rubber gloves
> with the leather gloves that go over them and then there's
> the insert that goes under the leather gloves...EFFF THOSE!
> 
> We're not walkin' on the damn Moon


Bad attitude bro!


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Bad attitude bro!


Huh? 

I cannot work or function with those things on.

A regular pair of leather gloves and I'm in like flint.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Huh?
> 
> I cannot work or function with those things on.
> 
> A regular pair of leather gloves and I'm in like flint.


Practice bro!

I can pick up a 3/8" washer with mine on.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Gloves that fit probably help. All the gloves ever handed to me were 2-3 sizes too big.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Gloves that fit probably help. All the gloves ever handed to me were 2-3 sizes too big.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I have the opposite problem, most gloves are way too small for my hands.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Practice bro!
> 
> I can pick up a 3/8" washer with mine on.







:vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> https://youtu.be/frsId3goYYE
> 
> :vs_laugh:


"It's important, lead by example"


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> "It's important, lead by example"


Mac ...I work alone...nobody to lead.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I ordered a pair of 00 and they sent 0 without asking and, they suck.
The culture of working everything hot has dramatically changed to the point where we just let the customer to expect some outages.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

lighterup said:


> Mac ...I work alone...nobody to lead.


And with that, no one to call for help.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I use 500 volt rated gloves for service upgrades. Much easier than the higher voltage rated ones.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Southeast Power said:


> And with that, no one to call for help.


:vs_laugh:

Yeah...because the big time EC's never ever ever send electricians out on jobs alone.

That was one weak azz post


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Mac ...I work alone...nobody to lead.


Never hurts to impress a customer or other contractor on the job.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> :vs_laugh:
> 
> Yeah...because the big time EC's never ever ever send electricians out on jobs alone.
> 
> That was one weak azz post


The point is bro that even if they are out on the job alone they can call the office for help if and when necessary.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I use 500 volt rated gloves for service upgrades. Much easier than the higher voltage rated ones.


I have a few different voltages and lengths.


----------



## Bipeflier (Jan 16, 2013)

paulengr said:


> That is flat out not true and it’s physically impossible for 69 kV and above. Gloves only go to 35 kV. The rule is gloves are required where you are exposed. If you are using insulated tools (hot sticks, 1000 V insulated screwdrivers etc.), insulated probes, or you put on cover up which is the lineman’s term for rubber blankets, line hoses, etc., no gloves.needed.


You are correct in that gloves are appropriate up through 36kV. However the original discussion was about service drops which is in the wheel house of a class 0 glove. In no way is bare handed or leather gloves appropriate for this work!

Refer to OSHA 1910.269 if you have questions, it is available on-line.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

They shouldn’t allow residential hot utility work, I have yet to see proper PPE for that type of work, Union and non union included. Usually, it’s just linemen’s and a roll of tape.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Flyingsod said:


> Dude , just wrap your hands and fingers in black tape. That ****s good for 600volts per layer. Two wraps should cover everything you need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did one on an aluminum ladder recently, my leg/thigh resting against the rung kept tingling everytime I tried to strip the wire. Lol

Taped up my razor and ratcheting handle for the butt splice quickly put a stop too that!

Never an issue on a fiberglass ladder.


Haven't done many service drops, but I feel more comfortable without gloves. 

That said, I would use leather gloves in certain situations if I had any concerns,( like on an conductive ladder),. I didn't have any on me that day.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------

